# What to do with this old wood barrel



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 15, 2020)

So my brother bought a house and is hitting it and this barrel was in it. He was gonna pitch it and I thought it was pretty cool and he said I could have it. It’s about 2 feet tall. I’m looking for ideas of what to use it for. Either garage or grill or gun related so if you guys Cab think of cool ideas I’d love to hear them.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2020)

We find them sometimes. Cut them in half and use them as planters. Could stain it to get some color back in the wood. Or you could fix it up and line it.....would make a pretty sweet cooler


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 15, 2020)

My buddy picked up 20 whiskey barrels not to long ago. I thought about getting one to put in the garage to store all my fishing rods in instead log leaned in the corner lol.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> We find them sometimes. Cut them in half and use them as planters. Could stain it to get some color back in the wood. Or you could fix it up and line it.....would make a pretty sweet cooler



jake what do you mean line it? I agree It would be a pretty sweet cooler. It sure is heavy haha


----------



## tag0401 (Aug 15, 2020)

Could make it into a small table. Stain it and add a flat top of some sort


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 15, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> jake what do you mean line it? I agree It would be a pretty sweet cooler. It sure is heavy haha


Brian if I was gonna make a cooler from it I'd cut it in half long ways and use the side with the bunghole as the cooler. Line the inside with some flex seal or something like that and put a small piece of pvc in the bunghole with an open/shut valve for a drain. Then you can stain the outside....add a bottle opener. Build you an easy frame to hold it and add some casters to the legs


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Brian if I was gonna make a cooler from it I'd cut it in half long ways and use the side with the bunghole as the cooler. Line the inside with some flex seal or something like that and put a small piece of pvc in the bunghole with an open/shut valve for a drain. Then you can stain the outside....add a bottle opener. Build you an easy frame to hold it and add some casters to the legs


Great idea Jake


----------



## Braz (Aug 15, 2020)

Back in my moonshining days I would have filled it with white whiskey and put it to bed for a few years.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 16, 2020)

Rip it in half long ways it will fall apart . Most likely any way you cut it , it will fall apart .


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 16, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Rip it in half long ways it will fall apart . Most likely any way you cut it , it will fall apart .


Nah the bands and the end caps will hold it together just fine either way you cut it.  We cut them in half all the time for planters


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 16, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nah the bands and the end caps will hold it together


You rip that length wise it holds together ?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 16, 2020)

Never cut one length wise. We make planters by cutting in half by  the middle. Don't see why it would fall apart either way you cut it though. Here's an example. What I suggested doest have a lid but this one does


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 16, 2020)

I was just going by what you said above . Not trying to be a pain .  The one you show is cool . I like that . It's been mechanically fastened to hold it together . Otherwise they will come apart if ripped along  it's length . Cut in half filled with dirt I can see .


----------



## Braz (Aug 16, 2020)

Note the one in the picture has the bands pinned to the wood slats near the cut. That would have to be done otherwise the bands would just fall off when cut and the rest of the barrel would just become a pile of slats.

chopsaw posted while I was slow typing.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 16, 2020)

Lol I ain't mad at ya chop! Was just giving Brian an idea.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 16, 2020)

I bought a full size wine barrel a few years ago. I cut it in half, and then cut up the staves from one half into smaller pieces to use as smoking wood. The other half is still complete, and I store bags of pellets and wood chunks in it.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks guys. Might try the cooler out. That looks pretty sweet


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 17, 2020)

i would fill it with gunpowder insert fuse and blow that sucker up! but that's me, but actually the cooler sounds pretty neat!


----------

